# Digitale Version ( legal)von &quot;Scarface - The Game &quot;für PC - Wo zu finden ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2016)

*Digitale Version ( legal)von "Scarface - The Game "für PC - Wo zu finden ?*

Hallo !

Ich hoffe das passt hier rein liebe Mods, sonst bitte verschieben.

Die Überschrift sagt ja im Prinzip schon alles. Ich suche eine -legale- digitale Version von Scarface für den PC (2006). GoG und Steam scheinen die nicht anzubieten, oder sie wird mir nicht angezeigt...warum auch immer.

Danke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2016)

Muss es zwingend die digitale Version sein? Die Retail könntest du bei rebuy.de für unter 5 Euro zzgl. Versandkosten erwerben.

Eine rein digital vertriebene Variante gibt es meines Wissens nirgends.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Muss es zwingend die digitale Version sein? Die Retail könntest du bei rebuy.de für unter 5 Euro zzgl. Versandkosten erwerben.
> 
> Eine rein digital vertriebene Variante gibt es meines Wissens nirgends.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Jupp, die rebuy Variante habe ich schon über Google gefunden. Wäre jetzt die Notlösung, wenn es keine Download-Version gibt. Ich habe/ hatte das Spiel eigentlich als Box...ist leider nicht mehr aufzufinden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Jupp, die rebuy Variante habe ich schon über Google gefunden. Wäre jetzt die Notlösung, wenn es keine Download-Version gibt. Ich habe/ hatte das Spiel eigentlich als Box...ist leider nicht mehr aufzufinden.


Spiele haben manchmal die doofe Angewohnheit zu verschwinden. 
Meine Retail-Version von "Wing Commander 3" ist auch seit Jahren verschollen. [emoji58] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Spiele haben manchmal die doofe Angewohnheit zu verschwinden.
> Meine Retail-Version von "Wing Commander 3" ist auch seit Jahren verschollen. [emoji58]
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



Wenn du die Edition in der "Filmdose"  hattest, wiegt dein Verlust deutlich schwerer als meiner würde ich meinen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wenn du die Edition in der "Filmdose"  hattest, wiegt dein Verlust deutlich schwerer als meiner würde ich meinen.


Das zwar nicht, aber es war damals mein allererstes Retail-Spiel. So um 1995 hab ich ja erst meine "PCler-Karriere" angefangen, darum verbinde ich besonders schöne Erinnerungen damit. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2016)

gabs scarface jemals digital?


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2016)

Es gibt von Scarface keine legale digitale Fassung dazu kommt es das die PEGI Version in Deutschland beschlagnahmt wurde und der Verkauf selbst unter der Ladentheke verboten ist


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt von Scarface keine legale digitale Fassung dazu kommt es das die PEGI Version in Deutschland beschlagnahmt wurde und der Verkauf selbst unter der Ladentheke verboten ist



naja
das würde aber nur für Deutschland gelten


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2016)

Danke Leute  Dann werde ich wohl zur Alternative greifen müssen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Mai 2016)

Das Spiel ist nun seit gestern da. Die lange Wartezeit hat sich aber gelohnt...so blutig hatte ich das Spiel gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung 
Auf meinem Hauptrechner zickt es noch rum. Der Vintage-Rechnenknecht im Keller musste ran, dort ging es dann aber sofort. 

Vintage-Rechner
Edit : Win XP Pro 32 bit


----------



## MichaelG (1. Mai 2016)

Scarface war doch so ein GTA-Clone ? Wo man ziemlich zu Beginn auch Drogen verticken mußte ? War aber nicht wirklich schlecht. Müßte ich auch mal wieder rauskramen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Scarface war doch so ein GTA-Clone ? Wo man ziemlich zu Beginn auch Drogen verticken mußte ? War aber nicht wirklich schlecht. Müßte ich auch mal wieder rauskramen.



Das kann man ziemlich glatt mit "Ja" beantworten. Man hat das Scarface Setting etwas angepasst, Es funktioniert aber ganz gut für mich. Die Open World hat natürlich so ihre Schwächen aus heutiger Sicht.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Mai 2016)

Nee. Ganz im Gegenteil. Für damalige Verhältnisse empfand ich Scarface sogar als ziemlich gut. Hab das Game ja auch (nur leider die USK-Fassung, nicht die Pegi). Ist aber auch Wurst.


----------

